

Executive Order -- Assignment of National Security and Emergency Preparedness - cpr
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2012/07/06/executive-order-assignment-national-security-and-emergency-preparedness-

======
mkramlich
That's a rather dense memo. Anyone care to give an executive summary or
takeaway? Also, why has it been submitted to HN, what's the relevance? Does
the submitter think it's some ominous event?

~~~
damian2000
Maybe related to this ...
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/reuvencohen/2012/06/05/the-
white...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/reuvencohen/2012/06/05/the-white-house-
and-pentagon-deem-cyber-attacks-an-act-of-war/)

